# Lower than average albumin



## Twinflower26 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm just waiting to hear back from the pathologist with the results of the samples taken during my colonoscopy and endoscopy, but I also had a below average albumin result show up in my regular b/w. Did anyone else have this?


----------



## Hannah4321 (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah I usually have low albumin. However I had blood tests that showed my albumin was 7 when it's meant to be about 45!! The GI missed this so I ended up getting emergency surgery. When my albumin was just a little low at 30/35 I don't think this was a problem.


----------



## ncman (Nov 8, 2015)

Yeah I've had this. 

My GI made me understand that a high amount of protein in the blood, albumin, is good, as when the disease is active, the protein in the blood is drawn into the ulcers in the gut, and this is why levels fall.


----------

